# "Entombment" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (May 25, 2018)

Having to do this makes me so self-conscious, it's much less awkward if I have a co-winner to focus on. This month's winning entry is *Just a Minor Renovation* penned by moi. Once again, I barely squeaked by and thought the second place piece was better than my own. Exceptional work, Cugoano!

I will receive this month's Laureate and have the coveted honor of selecting our next prompt. That said, kindly begin hating me now because my choice will probably fall flat.

Given the weirdness of my piece, I am shocked that it fared so well. It's a strange one alright, even for me. My humble thanks to all who voted for it, and the dark side of the Dark One thanks you all twice. It's nice knowing that the weird portion of me can still reach an audience. Your encouragement is priceless. Booze for everyone!

I must take this opportunity to applaud Andrew's piece. You stopped me in my tracks, dear. Great subject matter that well suits the prompt, unique structure that works very well, and your overall execution is to die for. The only thing I would have altered was the use of initial caps every line, but that's just me. And don't anyone yell at me, I know I should have written all that in the voting thread. Thank you for sharing, Andrew, I very much enjoyed your entry!


----------



## Cugoano (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for the wonderful  compliment Chester's Daughter, but I thought several poems were better, and your's was my​ top choice of four.


----------



## ned (May 26, 2018)

Congratulations CD! - a great twist on entombment.....


----------



## Pelwrath (May 26, 2018)

Congrats CD an excellent poem and some great submissions by all.


----------



## andrewclunn (May 27, 2018)

Cugoano got my vote, but this was a very strong month indeed.


----------



## escorial (May 27, 2018)

me,me..moi.....


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 27, 2018)

Congradulations CD!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 28, 2018)

Thanks so much, everyone!


----------

